# son d'alerte au hasard



## tib51 (16 Avril 2006)

Bonjour à tous!

Je vous explique le problème:

Je possède une trentaine de fichiers son de tout ce que peut dire R2-D2 (tous les sifflements, les balbutiements, les sons synthétiques que l'on peut entendre dans les Star Wars).

Pour l'instant j'en ai mis un comme son d'alerte (quand on fait quelque chose qu'on a pas le droit de faire, ou que l'ordi ne peut pas faire), mais ce que je voudrais c'est qu'à chaque fois il en prenne un au hasard.

Je ne crois pas que ce soit possible par la voie "normale" puisque dans le panneau de préférence "son", il faut clairement choisir un son précis, mais serait-il possible de créer un alias qui renvoie vers un élément choisi à chaque fois au hasard parmis ma trentaine de fichiers son? Comme cela, je pourrais choisir l'alias en question dans le panneau "son" et c'est ensuite que la redirection aléatoire se ferait...

Est ce que ce moyen vous parait faisable?

Sinon, voyez vous un autre moyen pour arriver à mes fins? J'aimerai tellement entendre mon powerbook me parler comme R2, j'en serait encore plus fou!:rose:


----------



## CBi (16 Avril 2006)

Pas vraiment au hasard, mais tu peux peut-être nommer le fichier son d'alerte "bip", puis écrire un script chargé de modifier le contenu (renommer) ce fichier bip à intervalles réguliers....


----------



## UnAm (16 Avril 2006)

tib51 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> Je vous explique le problème:
> 
> ...


dis donc tib51, j'ai pas trop de solution à ton idée... mais qu'est-ce qu'elle est bien  
d'ailleurs, ça serait un peu abusé de ma part, mais je le fais quand même, tu pourrais m'informer quant à l'url où tu as trouvé tout ces sons?  je serai vachement content :love:


----------



## tib51 (16 Avril 2006)

Ou la la, je ne sais vraiment plus ou j'ai chopé ça!
Par contre, j'ai vu que t'avais un identifiant aim, comme j'utilise aussi ichat avec mon compte .mac, on peut se retrouver sur ichat.... ;-)


----------



## tib51 (16 Avril 2006)

Par contre, je suis en train d'essayer de faire un script avec automator (j'ai jamais fait ça).... j'espère que je vais y arriver....
C'est pas gagné!
En fait ce qu'il faut c'est :

- avoir tout mes sons de type xyz.aiff dans mon repertoire son"
- en avoir un qui s'appelle truc.aiff (celui là qui est indiqué dans le tableau de bord "son"
- avoir un script qui renomme régulièrement mon son truc.aiff en xyz.aiff et qui en prend un au hasard parmis les xzy.aiff et qui le renomme en truc.aiff

J'ai tout bon?

Je ne vois pas de selection aléatoire dans les action d'automator dédiée au finder. C'est possible d'en rajouter? Ou peut-on trouver des actions à télécharger?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Avril 2006)

Désolé Tib mais tu vas devoir reposer ta question dans le post dédié aux scripts automator.


----------



## tib51 (16 Avril 2006)

C'est parti!


----------



## marctiger (16 Avril 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> tu pourrais m'informer quant à l'url où tu as trouvé tout ces sons?  je serai vachement content :love:



Je ne sais pas si c'est la même mais j'ai trouvé *ceci*.


----------



## UnAm (17 Avril 2006)

Alors alors... Tib, merci beaucoup! ça marche à merveille! 

Marctiger: merci pour le lien, y a des sons bien sympathiques


----------



## tib51 (17 Avril 2006)

On m'a même proposé d'utiliser CronniX, qui permet à l'ordi de lancer automatiquement le programme créé à intervalle régulier. Dans mon cas, toute les demi heure, mon son d'alerte change.!!!!!

Ouh la la que d'émotion (mon ordi se transforme pas en R2 tous les jours), ça me donne envie de revoir certains films.......

Maintenant, il faudrait tout de même essayer en passant le programme à quelqu'un d'autre.
Je ne pense pas que ça puisse marcher car le programme fait appel à notre dossier utilisateur, lequel dossier change de nom sur chaque machine.....
A tester.


----------

